# first grow



## lovbnstoned (Oct 8, 2013)

this my first gro,,,  cheese wreck n prozack

as U can see they r about ready for a bigger pot

all feedback is welcome

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
olstoner :tokie:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 8, 2013)

been doing this for a week,  but had personal issues n finally they r gone-
hope that I will get a lot of feedback cause I really need it.  i'm going to grow for a while in soil n maybe a few grows down the line I will start hydroponics,,, cause that looks like the way a lot of people r going

glad that I found this site

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
olstoner :tokie:


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 10, 2013)

looks like you shot the pots with a shot gun....... JK......goodluck...... btw are those fem seeds?


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 10, 2013)

those r home made air pots,,, I've heard that they give the roots of the plant air.  looks like it is workin

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
olstoner :tokie:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 10, 2013)

yes they r femine

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
olstoner :tokie:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 10, 2013)

Green mojo for your grow!


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 10, 2013)

here's n update,,, I put the plants in bigger pots 3 gal. containers
  they also have holes on the sides as well


don't know much ,,, but they look like they r doing well.  I have a chart on how the leaves should look,,  n they llok fine to me

all feedback is welcome

lovbnstoned    
olstoner :tokie: 

may my fello tokers,, b well n high  :joint:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 10, 2013)

They look fine, however, next time let them get a bit bigger before you transplant.  It really is a lot harder to control the amount of water the plant is getting when small plants are in large containers.

Green mojo for your grow!


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 11, 2013)

HG,,  I thank ya for the info,,  i'm going tostart the Grow solution ( Dyna Gro or Fox Farm,,, which do U think would do better 4 my babies
 ??  I have got both,, since I Gro N sell Desert Roses  on the side,,  from my house.

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
olstoner :tokie:


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 11, 2013)

before you start giving them nutes how old are they from when they shed their shell (if from seed). also whats your medium? soil or soilless? i grow in organic soils with organic nutes and i typically dont have to start feeding till after the 3rd or 4th week, if i pop the seeds right into the veg pots then it should be around 3 weeks the medium will feed them with just water, if i solo cup them then x-plant into veg pots they go for about 4 weeks before i start feeding nutes, you dont wanna be pumping more nutes into the soil then the plant can handle and most soils will feed for a few weeks without adding nutes. some more info on your grow would be very helpful, btw., id support that lil guy on the right a bit, looks like its leaning hella hard to the left towards that light, also the plant inthe left bucket, it looks like you transplanted that one really deep.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 11, 2013)

I tried to imitate the airpot as well..but that isnt what we did..the airpots holes are like domes going inward and mine all ways dried faster than I liked...I also like to veg in 16oz solo cups for like 3 weeks  maybe 4 befor moving  to larger pot...Like *THG *stated  watering becomes a hassle..Tell us more about the setup you are running....Do you have a seperate flower room?..I see you run t5  but what do you plan to flower under?...Im pulling up my Milk crate to watch the Magic Happen

:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 11, 2013)

lovbnstoned said:
			
		

> HG,,  I thank ya for the info,,  i'm going tostart the Grow solution ( Dyna Gro or Fox Farm,,, which do U think would do better 4 my babies
> ??  I have got both,, since I Gro N sell Desert Roses  on the side,,  from my house.
> 
> lovbnstoned   :icon_smile:
> olstoner :tokie:


What did you plant them in?  Sorry I can't remember.  Like sunakard mentioned, your medium will determine in large part when you need to start nutes.  If you soil has food in it you can go awhile.  If not, you will need to feed sooner.  I like FF  nutes better than Dyna-Gro, but that is just me.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 11, 2013)

that's whatn I was thinkin  (( Fox Farm ))    only reason I got is that the Dyna gro products works well for the Desert roses

lovbnstoned
olstoner


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 12, 2013)

I plant them in Organic soil,, been think of LST my babies n usin Fox Farm 

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
olstoner :tokie:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 14, 2013)

how long can I keep my plants in Veggie,, the T5 setup ( its 2ft x 2ft wide ,, with Grow bulbs only ) is about 4-6 inches from the top of the plant,, in a 3 gallon container n for right now im using a solution of Great White n Mag-Pro to feed .  how long can I wait till I start to use the nutrients ( Fox Farm ), n one they r in the Veggie cycle how long can I keep them, in the cycle,  n would the length of time that  they r in the Veggie cycle ,,would that improve the amount of Yield I can produce ???

lovbnstoned  :icon_smile: 
olstoner  :tokie:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 14, 2013)

also how long till I can LST, the Prozack plant  


lovbnstoned    
olstoner :tokie:


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 14, 2013)

typically you wait at LEAST 3 weeks before any sort of stress related fors of LST or HTS are done, as for length in veg, as long as you like really, and yes it can improve yield by vegging longer, the longer it stays in veg the more new growth points you can accumulate via LST/HST. so its up to you bud. as for starting nutes its still hard to tell. you said organic soil, what kind? fox farm happy frog, fox farm ocean forest, roots organic... see where im goin with this. most organic soils on the market are not super soils so they last about 3-4 weeks, youll know when they want nutes, they will start by yellowing the very first set of actual leaves, the single blade after the seed leaves, when you see it starting to yellow thats their way of saying hey dude im hungary so feed me. i cant give you a definate length of time to wait before feeding, there are so many variables like the kind of organic soil or mix of multiple, any additional amendments to the soil and even the strain of marijuana, some strains are hogs and eat alot and some are shy and bearly eat any. but a safe bet is to wait for those first blades to yellow a bit then feed away starting with 1/4 strength nutes and see how they react, if no burnt tips from too strong of nutes then up it to 1/2 strength, so on and so forth untill your at full strength. also some plants MAY need more then full strength, but thats later on, and you can tell when they are at their max tolerance for nutes as the tips of the leaves will burn, turn orange/yellow/brown and be crispy. through the course of growing the plants you can try and find the sweet spot and push them to their limits, if the leaf burning is more then just the tip of the leafs, back off untill its only the very tippy tip. youll figure it out as you go. this is unfortunally one of those things we cant tell you a precise strength for any given point in the plants life, as i said there are so many variables its hard to give you something in stone, just start off gentle and work your way up, youll find that sweet spot eventually. hope this helps yah bud, sorry i couldnt have given you a more exact answer.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 15, 2013)

i'm just using lambert's organic soil from Homedepot, :farm:   n i'm feeding my babies Mag-Pro n Great White n they seem to love it.  I don't see any leave,  n I would say im going to 2nd week of having them put into the 3 gal pot.  I don't see any yellow leaves,, on either of the plants:watchplant:  ( Prozack n Cheese Wreck ),, plus the T5 fixture is about 4 to 6 inches above the top of the plants.
  I thank ya for the info my fello toker  :joint: 

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
olstoner :tokie:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 15, 2013)

up date on my babies  
 this my Prozack,, going on second week in the 3 gall pot,  feeding just Great white n Mag-Pro

n this my Cheese Wreck
  being feed the same solution
would ya say I have 2 weeks to go ,,before I can LST the Prozac  ??
Feedback welcome

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
olstoner :tokie:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 16, 2013)

Your plants are looking great.  They are so nice and compact that you really don't have anything to lst at this point.  You may decide you want to fim them since they are so nice and bushy.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 16, 2013)

By the way,,you can put those T5s right on top of your canopy. I kept mine 2" from top with no problems. Hell,,with 6500Ks the leaves can touch the lights and not burn. Different story with the 2700Ks if ya wanna Flower with them,,they get much warmer anmd can burn leaves. My very 1st grow I went all the way with T5s cause its all I had at the time. I had a 4ft 6 tube HOT5 fixture and my buds turned out nice,,,but HPS is much better for flowering if ya have one. Check out the T5 grow below.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=819918&postcount=19


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 16, 2013)

WH hope my babies,  can get close to what U have ,  i'll b happy as hell,,, those r awesome plants 

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
olstoner :tokie:


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank You,,all due to help from MP.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 16, 2013)

what is fim????  im asking just because I want to get the best out of my plants :farm: 

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
olstoner :tokie:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 17, 2013)

also ,, would havin some CFL's hanging on the side improve,, or keep the plants healthy ??

lovbnstoned 
olstoner


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 17, 2013)

They are looking really nice Lovb. Keep up what your doing. good job.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 17, 2013)

For now I would just let them grow there look fine.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 17, 2013)

Fim is like a mini topping.  You pinch or cut off about 3/4 of the top growing tip.  It usually results in 4 new tops.  I'll see if I can find a good pic.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 17, 2013)

I thank all my fello tokers for ur help

lovbnstoned  
olstoner


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 17, 2013)

HG that scrog setup,, is awesome

lovbnstoned
olstoner


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 18, 2013)

I think I would look at Fimming as well...but not just yet..I like to have 4-6 nodes befor top/fim....heres how I do these...Keep up the great work my friend...your gonna Love to outcome..:aok:


Glad you have the link in siggy now

:48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 18, 2013)

:confused2: link? sig?


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 18, 2013)

all I'm feeding my babies r Mag-Pro n Great White,, my babies seem to like i
i'm going to wait till the beginning of next to really start feeding them the first week of nutrients:farm:  for the 1st feed of growing:watchplant:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 18, 2013)

when is the best time to Fim ???  Veggie or Flowering  ???


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 18, 2013)

Vegging your sig link works too:aok:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 18, 2013)

does C)2 really make a difference in the plants,  n if so what does it improve on ??


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 18, 2013)

I meant C02


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 18, 2013)

CO 2 is what plants breath if you have high lumen numbers 7000+ in flowering the adding of CO2 will help grow bigger plants. But with out the light needed for the greater rates of photosynthesis adding CO2 is a waste of money and energy


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 19, 2013)

In addition to needing enhanced lumens for CO2, a good CO2 system takes some money to set up.  If you have good air exchange your plants will be getting enough CO2.  I really like to exchange the air in my space  couple of times a minute.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 19, 2013)

:yeahthat: :48:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 19, 2013)

I Have a 4 inch fan bring air in n then I have a 6 inch fan drawing the air 
out
her's a few pic's of the Grow setup


   [/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 19, 2013)

this grow area is 371/2 inches by 20 inches ,  could I grow n flower in this box ???


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 19, 2013)

n its 6 ft tall


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 19, 2013)

i'm going to use Fox Farm for nutrients


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 20, 2013)

update on my Grow
  first one is Prozack

next is Cheese Wreck


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 21, 2013)

Your main concern is gonna be heat.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 21, 2013)

WeedHopper,, my weather down here is cooling off nice,  so there's no worry on the weather part:watchplant:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 25, 2013)

first I got a pic of the two from a distance

then I got a pic of Cheese Wreck

n then a pic of my Prozack


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 26, 2013)

here's a pic of the top of my Prozack, :farm:  how long do I have to wait till I can cut pich or ( I think it's called Fim )??:watchplant:  it.  just want to get most I can out o my plants


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 26, 2013)

oops forgot   pic of the top of my Prozack


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 26, 2013)

I usually do my first FIM when they have about 6-7 nodes. Those look real good and healthy. They look like they can be fimmed now. The structure of them both looks really Indica dominant. You may have to FIM them a couple times to get the branches to come out. I usually wait to do the second Fim for 2 weeks after the first fim or until I see the branch growth slow down. Or if I see one or two branches beginning to get way ahead of the others, then I will apply the Fim to those highest tops. That way you get as many large top colas as possible. Green grow mojo


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 26, 2013)

this my first time of doing anything,  I am just using Great White N ProMag in water,,thats all I have doing,  will start to do first wek of Grow nutrients this Monday


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 26, 2013)

been reading up on the Fox Farm Nutrients n they mention, on the 3rd week that also besides the nutrients,, to also use a spray solution ???,, wouldn't that b over doing it ?? both leaves n roots ??


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 26, 2013)

IMO Foliar feeding is only needed when plant are show a deficiency not for weekly use.


----------



## Gary Ganja (Oct 27, 2013)

I like your setup, green mojo your way for this grow :icon_smile:


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 27, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> IMO Foliar feeding is only needed when plant are show a deficiency not for weekly use.


 :yeahthat:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 27, 2013)

I might Fim the Cheese Wreck,, but i'm afraid I might mess up the Prozack n that I really need ,, don't want to mess up


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 27, 2013)

it's soo bunched together,  I don't want to hurt the plant,, if u understand what I mean


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 28, 2013)

dude dont worry about hurting the plant... kick the crap outta them... FIM both plants... and dont worry even if you mess up on a FIM youll simply have a topped plant... so 2 new top branches instead of a possible 4+ with the fim... these plants are hardy and seeing as they are super healthy lookin, beat them up a little, they will love it in a couple weeks when they fully recover and have twice the growth tips as before from a simple FIM or 2... i honestly dont know why so many people are scared to top/fim/LST of any type... FIM away my friend. i just FIMMED my Sleetstack X Skunk in about 9 places, the top and like 8 lower branches, now just 2 days later they are all already starting to recover and with about 4 new growth tips per spot i FIMMED, the NL x NL i have got a single FIM on just the top and in a week or so the remainder of the branches. lets just put it this way, i started with my Sleetstack x Skunk having 15 "new growth tips" one on top and 14 lower branches, i FIMMED the top and 8 of the 14 lower branches, now just 2 days later i have at least 36 new growth tips, by simply FIMMING, the plants seem to love it and why not do what you can to get as much outta the plant as you can especially if its a good strain, why not?...


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 28, 2013)

Im not sure I would want to beat or be rough with your plants. Fem yes,,getting rough with them is a sure fire way to stress the crap outta them.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 28, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Im not sure I would want to beat or be rough with your plants. Fem yes,,getting rough with them is a sure fire way to stress the crap outta them.



:yeahthat:

However, I doubt that you will do any harm if you mess up the FIM.  Fimming is like a mini-topping.  If you take too much off, oh well.  It will be a little more like a topping than a fim.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 28, 2013)

i didnt mean to literally beat them up like it was a mugging, point being they can take some abuse and thrive due to it like fim, topping, tying down, super cropping etc... when you really think about it, in their natural enviroments they tend to get a butt whoopin due to weather and such, some places like the kush mountians get super super windy and more on the cold side, like high 60s max and yet the plants adapt and thrive in those conditions which are far harsher then any conditions any of us grow in. so you can actually do alot to them with training techniques as long as you dont go overboard and give ample time to heal between applications of what ever technique your using. look at scrogs too... sure its not hard stress, its fairly low stress to the plant but they are squished and trained under a screen to be unnaturaly even and low and yet the plant still thrives under that kinda of bondage for lack of better words. heck iv dropped a plant while transplanting into flowering pots, goes without saying i was pretty pissed off, but said ok what ever and trimmed the bottom of the broken stalk on a 45 and shoved it into my cloner, after a week or 2 it had roots and was ready to reveg for a while to build roots and it didnt really do much to the plant, no herm or low yield, in the end youd never know it was broken and re-rooted with a cloner, and id say that was pretty brutal yeet unintential abuse and it still thrived. think iv given enough examples here but all in all i still stick to what i said, dont be scared to fim or top or even tie down branches in unnatural ways in the end the plants will thrive due to those techniques and plus it lets you get more tops and much smaller yet stupidly bushy plants. sorry if it sounded literal in my previous post.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 28, 2013)

I don't consider things like fim, scrog, supercropping, etc abuse.
I'm not sure that I have ever had one that suffered real abuse and then _thrived_.  It may survive, but abuse is different than low stress types of training.  

And I don't know how much experience you have with cannabis grown in the wild that is not cared for (and suffers abuse), but it does not produce the beautiful thick dense buds we want.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 28, 2013)

well I fim the Cheese Wreck  here's a pic of it


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 28, 2013)

also started my first day of the first week of Grow:watchplant:  with Fox Farm
6 tsp of Bloom
1 tsp of Boomerang

they suggest feed the Nutrients only twice a week,, woul it hurt to feed my babies 3 times a week, n solution of Great White n Pro-Mag in between


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 29, 2013)

lovbnstoned said:
			
		

> also started my first day of the first week of Grow:watchplant:  with Fox Farm
> 6 tsp of Bloom
> 1 tsp of Boomerang
> 
> they suggest feed the Nutrients only twice a week,, woul it hurt to feed my babies 3 times a week, n solution of Great White n Pro-Mag in between



I'm confused..6 tsp of bloom...are you giving them veg nutes or flowering nutes?  Fox Farm has a lot of nutrients, which ones exactly are you giving them?

If they say to feed twice a week, feed twice a week.  Also, I would be careful what else I gave them.  I never need extra cal or mag until flowering--they don't need it.  IMO, there is no reason at all to use the Great White...isn't that just mycorrhizae?  Keep it simple, follow the directions, don't try and outguess the companies that made the nutrients, don't add stuff unless you know what it does and that your plants need it.  More is not always better.  One of the mistakes that new growers often make is "loving their plants" to death.  When you have a 1/2 dozen grows or so under your belt, then if you feel like experimenting some, then give it a try (but only on 1 plant).  However until you have a bit of knowledge about how to grow and what to expect, I would follow directions to a tee, make sure you let your water sit out to evaporate the chlorine and  pH your nute solution to recommended

Your fim looks perfect.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 29, 2013)

i think hes talking about fox farms Big Bloom, its part of the liquid trio, its the only organic nute of the 3, Big Bloom is the veg nute, Tiger Bloom is the Flower nute, and Big Bloom is 0.01-0.3-0.7  and the directions say "Directions: For best results feed with Foxfarm liquid fertilizers at least once per week. Big Bloom is an all natural flowering fertilizer that is gentle enough to use throughout all stages of plant growth." then says it can be used in container plants or with a no clog sprayer, and even in a sphon mixer or through drip irrigation... its pretty much just earthworm castings, bat and seabird guano, rock phosphate, sulfate of potash magnesia, and norwegian kelp. thats all thats in it, also says it encourages strong, extra large, multiple blooms, sweeter fruit and thick seed pods.

iv used the trio before, didnt care much for it since 2 of the 3 are chemical salt cleated nutes and the Big Bloom is all organic, but i too used the big bloom with my first feeding, 1/4 the normal dose for the first few times i fed the plants, and worked up to full strength near the end of veg and held steady through flowering, i just didnt like that the chemical nutes kind of counter acted the goodies in the big bloom and in the soil, but hey to each his own, im just lovin this organic stuff too much right now. speaking of organics i also used 1/2 strength Big Bloom per gal for my teas and noticed a difference, all be it small difference but enough to make it worth my while since i use so little.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 29, 2013)

I was think of that also ,  the Fox Farm people said that there is something in the nutrient Bloom that is for grow also.
  also,  im on the first week of Grow,  I have been giving Great White n pro-Mag for 3 or 4 weeks before hand,   I thought the longer U Grow the better the yield  of the plant


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 29, 2013)

what do I do in between, feeding the FOX Farm nutrients ( cause i'm thinkin that the soil might dry out n screw the roots  ??? )


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 29, 2013)

water. alternate between feeding and watering. typicaly for my vegging plants it takes 2 or 3 days to dry out to the point where it needs more water, every other time i add nutes to the water, so nute solution, dry period, water, dry period, nute solution, so on... also do not go over board with the Grow Big or Tiger Bloom, as i said before they are chemical nutes and the salts the nutrients are bound to can and will over time kill off the micro organisms in the soil and if you use too much too often youll get salt build up that harms the roots and can inhibit nutrient uptake aka nute lock out. so dont use more then is recommended and make sure you alternate between adding nutes to the water and just plain water.

and if i read that right this is your first week using the Grow Big veg nute in the FF trio, along with the Big Bloom organic additive  in the FF trio. 

by the way you should say Big Bloom and Grow Big, not just Bloom and Grow, for other nute lines thats what the base nutes are called for flower and veg, bloom and grow, so specify what you using, simply saying bloom can also be confused with Tiger Bloom which is the flower nute in the FF Trio, different then Big Bloom. sorry if that sounds rude but it can get confusing quick using half the name of the nute your using.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 29, 2013)

just a newb here,, all the feedback is welcome,, by all means correct me.  I appreciate all my fello tokers:joint:   feedback.  y'all have got the info
also when the top is fim does it cause more tight buds ???


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 29, 2013)

what measurement do U use for the Fox Farm nutrients,  1/2 or 3/4 strength  ??
  just tryn to get the best crops I can get out of my Babies


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 30, 2013)

well it depends, i started off feeding nutes after the seed leaves turned yellow, and i started with 1/4 strength, and worked my way up to full strength. how ever some strains are light feeders and some are heavy feeders, you just have to work your way up to full strength and keep and eye on the plants, if the very tippy tip of the leaves turn yellow/orange and look burnt and your feeding full strength nutes awesome, for that strain you seem to have found its sweet spot. now if you work your way up to full strength and more then the tips of the leaves burn the nutes are too strong and you need to back off on the strength untill only the tippy tips are burnt no more then the tips, 
i hope you understand this, its early and im super tired still.,.. but basicaly start off 1/4 strength and work up to full strength and keep an eye on the plants they will tell you if thats too much food or not enough food for them... like i said some strains are heavy feeders and some are light feeders, White Widow for example tends to be a light feeder, infact alot of the white strains tend to be light feeders, where as something like Skunk #1 or this strain my buddy has called Sticky, wish i knew what breeder he got the sticky seeds from, zomg amazing buds,,, anywho back on track so this sticky plant is a stupidly heavy feeder, my buddy when he started growing Sticky he searched for that feeding sweet spot where the plants eat as much as they can without more then the tips of the leaves burning, well he never found it, gave up infact lol, after pumping the nutes up to 3x full strength and still NOT burning the tips he gave up on finding out how much he can push into the plant without burnt tips, but 3 times full strength thats alot of nutes and he didnt wanna use more nutes so stopped at 3x strengthm but if you ask me im sure it could tolerate 4x strength but then again that is alot of nutes, and quite expensive feedings.
so pretty much we cant tell you how much your plants will tolerate thats something you will have to experiment with on your own, just keep track of how much you feed and make adjustments accordingly based on your plants reactions to the specific strength of nutes used to feed.,


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 31, 2013)

thanks for the info


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 31, 2013)

i'm feeding 1/2 then 3/4 each feeding then if they look like they need more i'll do more


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 31, 2013)

half strength then 3 quarter? are you watering twice each time? im confused with what you said there, like i said start out low and work your way up over time,


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 31, 2013)

so U would go a 1/4 then work my way up,,  yes n watering in between the nutrients,  n the plant still look good


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 1, 2013)

Morning to all and to all a good morning.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Nov 1, 2013)

what ever your most recent nute amount fed was stick with it and go up from there untill your at full strength, it usualy takes me a couple of weeks to get from 1/4 to full strength, just keep doing what ever your doing in terms of working up to full strength, if the plant isnt showing burnt tips your fine, just keep going till you reach full strength and if you wish you can push to find the sweet spot where the tippy tips burn ever so slightly. not everyone pushes to find the sweet spot but it can be helpful in the plant reaching is max potential for its conditions, its all really up to you but remember you are using salt cleated chemical nutes, for the most part besides Big Bloom, so dont get carried away or youll end up with some serious salt build up that can and will harm your final results, so if you do decide to push to find that sweet spot you may want to do a flush before you move them into flower and start feeding flower nutes to help wash out any already built up salt deposits so it doesnt get worse to the point of effecting the health of your plants. im growing organic now so i dont flush at all, but there are still alot of people around here who use synthetic chemical nutes and alot of them do a mid grow flush when moving from veg to flower, that way late in flower you dont have salt build ups. other then that id just keep up what ever your doing unless the plants say otherwise.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 1, 2013)

here's n update with pick,,,   I know before U say anything,  that the tips of the top leaves r burnt,  I skip a couple days ,, when I shouldn't,, I did n't know the plant would grow so fast
  the Prozack is he plant , that's got the burn't tips,  cause it was toughing the t5's,, but the Cheese wreck look good


----------



## sunakard2000 (Nov 1, 2013)

if on newer growth the burning still happens even after rasing the light or lowering the plant, then its nute burn and you should back off on the nute strength. its hard to tell from that pic whether its nute or light burn.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 1, 2013)

the leaves were toughing the grow bulbs when I open the cabinet,,, but now it looks like I might have to go to using LED Grow lights


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 1, 2013)

for flowering this,  the darn T5's damed n can't afford to buy another


----------



## sunakard2000 (Nov 2, 2013)

whats wrong with the T5s? not sure if LEDs are what you want, its a whole different ball game and currently LEDs weakness is in flowering. so do some more research first


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 2, 2013)

some friend help me move the T5 setup n broke it, I have no cash to do anything else,,,, so im going to have to take my chances


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 3, 2013)

here's some pic's from today  the plant with the yellow tips, r the Prozac,  but I think that from too close to the light,  I moved the light up more,, n the Cheese Wreck looks good I think,  there's nothing yellown looks likes it's getting thick[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 3, 2013)

what could b makin the tips turn yellow,, :watchplant: if it's not the lights ??


----------



## sunakard2000 (Nov 4, 2013)

all the burn i see looks as if its due to the light, got far too hot and burned the leaves, the other possibility which im almost 100% sure it is NOT is over nuting, too strong of nutes cause leaf tips to burn but it would be a somwhat even burn across the whole plant not just the upper canopy leaves, so thats gives me reason to lean towards light/heat burn from the lights.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 4, 2013)

I moved the lights,  that's what I thought too,, but I depend on ur help


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 4, 2013)

can my plants b top or fim,, more then once,, just tryn to get the most:smoke1:  out of my plants:watchplant:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 6, 2013)

in the second week of grow,, Cheese Wreck is doing fine,, awesome lookin,, but the Prozac tip of leaves on top turn yellow n one leaf half way down the plant is also having a tip of yellow could someone tell me what is going on


----------



## sunakard2000 (Nov 6, 2013)

looks fine, looks like nute burn. back off how much nutes your mixing ever so slightly and see what happens, if only the tippy tips are burnt lookin like that its ok.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 7, 2013)

what about fan n filter combo for a 3ft by 4ft grow area,  what should i get for that


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 8, 2013)

i have a 6 inch exhaust fanfor take air out,  can i hook up a carbon filter to it, if not why,  cause i would pipe it out thro a window in the back


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 10, 2013)

tommorrow my babies r going into their 3rd week of grow,  n i'm wondering if i could Fim, or top them again
  the first one is pic  of the Cheese Wreck on ur left ( facing the picn the other is Prozac.  

  the top of the 2nd pic is my babie Prozac, but the Cheese Wreck looks the same.  
 question i got ( n i might have asked ,  but problem iwforgettinghtings ),,is could I Top Or Fim these Babies of mine agian
    i apprecate all the feedback from my fello tokers


----------



## sunakard2000 (Nov 11, 2013)

wait a week or 2 between fim/topping


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 11, 2013)

I thank ya,,  these plant r growin better then i thought they would:watchplant:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 11, 2013)

Hey I gave you a link for ordering fans and/or filters in the other thread about filter fan combo. Since you already have a 6" exhaust set up, you can just order the filter for a 6" and connect that on the inside. You have to have an exhaust fan though to pull the air out through the filter. Here is that link for the filters again: hxxp://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/phresh-filter-6in-16in-virgin-carbon-p-3422.html
If you have a credit card, these people are easy to order from, and they get your stuff out to you very quick.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 11, 2013)

thanks for the info HP


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 12, 2013)

apprecate the info,, i'm on my 3rd week of growing n looks like i'm doing well,  all i got to do is get the flowering room setup then i'll b set, also looks li'm going toi using Ona for a while till i can afford the Carbon n Fan combo.
  good luck with ur grow also


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 12, 2013)

sun ,, thanks for:joint: info, just new at this n forget at times,, so please forgive :bong2:


----------



## sunakard2000 (Nov 12, 2013)

no prob, just remember you already asked questions in this thread so re-read the thread if you forget something before just asking again. this is like your question and answer journal so re-read if necessary. everythings lookin good just have patience and dont get antsy, this wonderful plant unfortunaly takes a while to grow and fully mature so hang in there and keep doin what your doing, things seem good, just keep an eye on those lights and keep an eye/keep track of how much nutrients your mixing each time you water them and how much of the nutrient solution they are getting, and remember MJ needs a wet/dry cycle so yah gotta let the top inch to 2 inches of soil dry out first before watering again and keep the nutrient/water in a rotation, nute - water - nute - water, and youll be fine.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 13, 2013)

thanks sun,   i'm keep a notebook on what i do, writing down every day so i don't forget what i did,,, again thanks


----------



## sunakard2000 (Nov 13, 2013)

yup no prob, just keep a detailed journal of like everything lol, i write down what i did to each plant like FIM or TOP or somethings as simple as how much water/nute solution they got and what strength it was, keeping a detailed list will help you in future grows as well if you grow the same strains again, that way you wont have to figure out how much they can tolerate before burning again...


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 13, 2013)

i have fim :watchplant:, both plants a week ago, also the soil i'm using  is Lambert organic soil from homedepot. temp is 77 n humidy is 55
  can the branches on the sides:farm:, can they also b fim, or is it just the tops ones.  cause if i can, i'll use some strong string, n put it across where as the side branchs have support.
   also for now i'm going to use Ona for taking care of the smell , cause im using the back room, of the house,n i really done have people, coming over that much, but i am lookin into getting a carbon filter n fan combo, buyin ,one peice at a time

peace my fello tokers:joint:


----------



## sunakard2000 (Nov 13, 2013)

any of the growth tips can be topped/FIMed, whether it be the main stem or side branches, not sure about using sting as a support, maybe something like bamboo sticks, you can get a pack of like 25-30 for just a few bucks at alot of hydro/grow shops, just stick the bamboo stick in the soil so its sticking upwards and use something like pipe cleaners or some string to tie the branches to the bamboo sticks, this will keep the branches supported as they develop and get larger, also kinda helps guide them so they arnt clustered too close to eachother.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 13, 2013)

didn't think of that, awesome idea,  so i'll Fim, next week, n keep in the Grow cyle one more week still December.
  i'been keeping a note pad with the info, i don't screw up on the nutrients,didn't think of keepin ,, but thats a great way as U say to know what to do with the nutrients if i grow this strain again


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 14, 2013)

THG,i took a quick glance at ur SCROG,  i think thats awesome, n also the cooltube .  when i get things going right,  i will b thinkin of doing SCROG
again awesome  DIY projects


----------



## sunakard2000 (Nov 14, 2013)

i mean this with no disrespect. keep doing what your doing bud, learn the plants first before you get into slightly more complex growing/training methods. if yah dont under stand the basics well then your gonna have a hard time. granted a scrog is pretty easy to understand and pull off but if yah dont have a good grasp on the basics of growing it can get overwhelming. get some more growing exp under your belt first.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 14, 2013)

thats what meant,,i'm going to learn more ( meaning after a few good grows ) then i might get into Scrog.  i'm still a nebie n need more info undewr my belt

peace my brothers


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 14, 2013)

pic of my Prozac n Cheese 

Wreck


----------



## 7thG (Nov 16, 2013)

WOW! Nice. They are looking healthy!

LOL your gonna have your hands full with that forest when you start flowering. 

I think you might have already figured it out but I think when the tips of your leaves turn yellow or brown its nute burn. I don't think its a big deal though because I have seen growers purposefully add just enough so the tips just barely get burnt.


----------



## 7thG (Nov 16, 2013)

You may have already mentioned this but what lighting are you using?


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 16, 2013)

i'm going to use T5's all the way thro flowering.  i got to save up for HPS setup


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 16, 2013)

i'm surprised as how awesome the plants:farm: r really lookin:icon_smile:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 16, 2013)

the plants will have more space to flower in my 3 x 4x 6grow tent when i'm done.  right now they r in a 3 x 2 ft grow area


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 17, 2013)

Keep saving your pennies.  The difference between T5s and HPS for flowering is significant.  You can get a 600W set-up from Amazon for under $200.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 17, 2013)

as always,  to all my fello tokers:joint:
thank U 4 all the info:icon_smile:


----------



## 7thG (Nov 17, 2013)

I know it might be too late or you might not have time for it but here is one more vote for the SCROG. There is a guy on YouTube, Hygrohybrid, he has a bunch of videos that are really helpful. He has one on Scrog. You'd be able to get your T5 way closer and probably get way denser buds. Either way Im sure your yield is going to be great tho. Im keeping an eye on your journal cant wait until we both got buds to show off lol.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 18, 2013)

i just can't belive i got  the plants going so good


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 20, 2013)

i'lldo scrog:farm: down the road after I have done a few grows:dancing:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 20, 2013)

this will b the last pic of the grow:watchplant: for the third week

,, n they r still lookn awesome:icon_smile:


----------



## 7thG (Nov 20, 2013)

Plants are still lookin beast lol! Looks like your about to run out of space though, you gonna be moving them into your bigger space you told me about? When you gonna flip them to 12/12? I think I'm probably going to flip mine in about 2 weeks! Can't wait! 

Green Mojo!
Time to get stoned!


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 21, 2013)

after the first week of december, i'll start the flower cycles, n into bigger grow area


----------



## 7thG (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm still waiting for alternating nodes. Hopefully I'll being able to flower in December also. Probably wont be ready until the end of the month though.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 23, 2013)

thats the way i look at it


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 25, 2013)

here's pic's of my babies , their 4 th week,  they will b going to their Grow room next week  this  Cheese Wreck
 n the next is Prozac,
  the Prozac is a little shorter then the cheese wreck


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 25, 2013)

here's a coupole pic's of the New Grow Room

,, if ya notice, in the upper lerft hand corner,, U see a set of outlets, n timer,, one side is straight flow of current, while the other side, is controled by the timer.

peace n good will to my brothers of MP


----------



## 7thG (Nov 28, 2013)

Yeah lol me and you got the same surge protector. 
Anyway just stopping by to bump your sexy ladies back up to the top.
You in your new space yet?


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 29, 2013)

will b monday.  i'm slow, cause of my health


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 29, 2013)

:ciao::48:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 30, 2013)

hey there Ozzydiodude,  how U feeln theses days


----------



## 7thG (Dec 4, 2013)

You move into your new space yet?


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jan 6, 2014)

hello all,, been in the hospital,  n will b here off n on.  but here is a up to date
 pic of my babies.  they r in their 4 th week n i'm start to brace them with bamboo sticks





hope that everyone is enjoyin the Happy New Year


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 6, 2014)

Hey Brother, hope all is well with health. I suffer with cronic back pain from 5 back surgeries, so I feel for you. The kids look like they are doing well but look a little dry and thirsty


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jan 6, 2014)

had a heart attack.  while I have been in the hospital,, a friend has been taken care of my  babies.. he's use a large LED Grow light n CFL's on the sides.
  lets just say i'm lucky to b a;ive


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 6, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your troubles Lovbn Glad your babies were taking care of and you'll have meds to enjoy


----------

